# new here



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

just wanted to say hi. new here. friend said this was an interesting forum. thought i would check it out. i have a couple ih tractors. pg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, Welcome to TF.:friends: I think that this is the best of the tractor forums and it has been a lot interesting ideas on it. Sorry I do not own a Farmall, but a 25 year old rice tractor (Kubota) but I will still welcome you here. Now for the question for you Hows about some pictures (the muded up the better of your tractors)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum!!!


Well lets hear it. What kinda tractors do you have? We want to hear ALL the dirt!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum. like paul said lets hear about those tractors


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

i have a 53 SA, 51SA, 1939 w30, 2-1936 o12s, 1932 regular, and a couple more. will try to figure out how to post a picture. pg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have been collecting for a while. So are these fine machines from your family farm? or just a passion?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome pgo12 :friends: Always good to see another ih fan need to post some pictures of your tractors.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome! I own a 1956 Cub Lo-Boy.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Welcome pgo12! If you need help getting photos just let us know. We'll definitely help you out.

Angel


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi pgo12, and welcome to TF.com!!:friends: This is a great site, with friendly helpful people! I look forward to seeing pics of your tractors!:thumbsup:


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

*tractor picture*

heres my 12 at wauseon ,ohio . this is when they had the rumely show there. didnt seem to come out to clear. pg


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW!! That's a beautiful restoration job!!:thumbsup: I like those orchard tractors. Is the bulge in the middle of the hood the gas starting tank?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey pg very nice orchard tractor:thumbsup: It wasn't on that tractor show on RFD was it:question: I seen one looked just like it a month or so ago. The guy say it was in bad shape when they got it. Was that you:question:


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks, yes, the tank in the hood is for starting gas. no, as far as i know, it wasnt on tv. but it was in real sad shape. came from florida. trucker buddy brought it back for me. my 51 SA is to the right. no, no family tractors, just a passion. pg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well you did a great job on it and the SA looks great too:thumbsup:


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Welcome! Your tractor looks great....

Thanks,
Tau


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

pgo12

Thats some sweeet looking old iron!!:thumbsup: 

Do you live near Wauseon? I'm only about an hour from there.

Andy


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

i live about a half hour from there. go there every year. great show. more tractors show up every year. near toledo. pg


----------

